# Scandinavian Tobacco Group (STG) - "Velvet"



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

I am enjoying this one despite it being a departure from what I normally smoke.



> Back in the golden days of over-the-counter (OTC) tobaccos, blenders sought the perfect mix of toppings to leave a pleasant room note. These mixtures probably resembled those exotic punch recipes from your college days: a little amaretto, some cherry, anise, cinnamon, and vanilla. Velvet seems to have one of these mixtures lightly applied to a basic Burley blend which burns easily if smoked how we can now infer our grandfathers smoked: slowly, using the breath-smoking method.
> 
> Inevitably, this blend will be compared to Lane "BL/WB" and John Middleton "Prince Albert." Like "Velvet," both are semi-aromatics, meaning that the leaf is topped but those flavorings take a back seat to the taste of natural tobacco flavor. The same is true here. A basic mixture of white and dark Burley like this takes on a nutty oatmeal flavor that alternates between sweetness and a warm, gentle taste.
> It is easy to see why "Velvet" still sells today. Unlike the Danish-style aromatics which quickly became candy-like soda pop flavors in the hands of the big companies, "Velvet" smokes like natural tobacco with a dash of flavoring added. If smoked the way our grandfathers did, namely breath-smoking, it will not bite and provides a mellow, flavorful smoke that burns down cleanly. There is not much Nicotine but if you were to smoke it all day fairly constantly that would not be a problem, and the room would smell vaguely like a tobacco-infused incense had been burned there.
> ...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Why do I feel the need to get some of this? I already have about 50 different tins of accumulated pipe tobacco and mason jars of a dozen other blends...I almost feel a certain shame because I have enough tobaccos, cigars, etc. for 3 people.


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

If it helps, for me it is not about total amount, but the number of different experiences I can cram into this life. So many tobaccos to try, and so little time!


----------

